# Low FWHR is a death sentence .



## norwoodreaper (Aug 14, 2019)

Low fhwr is seriously one of the worst death sentences to have.
Every single good looking male has a good FWHR. Every one of them. 
If you have low fwhr then it well and truly is over and your only option is to LDAR or rope asap or go ER because no woman can ever love you if you have this trait


----------



## LowTierNormie (Aug 14, 2019)

How low is too low for you?


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 14, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> How low is too low for you?


lower than around 1.7


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 14, 2019)

The high class prettyboy look depends on lower fwhr

Bones is all that matters


----------



## LowTierNormie (Aug 14, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> lower than around 1.7


Yeah, no.
Mine is 1'6 or so, and it doesn't look that bad
For it to be a deathsentence it shouod be lower than 1'4 or 1'3


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 14, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> The high class prettyboy look depends on lower fwhr
> 
> Bones is all that matters


thats a cope
women arent attracted to narrow faced narrow skulled cucks because "muh high class" 
they're attracted to pretty/masc slayers with high fwhr and robust facial bones


LowTierNormie said:


> Yeah, no.
> Mine is 1'6 or so, and it doesn't look that bad
> For it to be a deathsentence it shouod be lower than 1'4 or 1'3


cope
lower than 1.7 and women will never see you as a man, only as a bullyable cuck


----------



## MammothActuary (Aug 14, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Low fhwr is seriously one of the worst death sentences to have.
> Every single good looking male has a good FWHR. Every one of them.
> If you have low fwhr then it well and truly is over and your only option is to LDAR or rope asap or go ER because no woman can ever love you if you have this trait


It's unfixable


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 14, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> It's unfixable


yep.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Aug 14, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> thats a cope
> women arent attracted to narrow faced narrow skulled cucks because "muh high class"
> they're attracted to pretty/masc slayers with high fwhr and robust facial bones
> 
> ...


Ok mate, I'm sure they have a laser in their eyes that can pinpoint even guys who have a 1'69 fWHR just to bully them


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 14, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> Ok mate, I'm sure they have a laser in their eyes that can pinpoint even guys who have a 1'69 fWHR just to bully them


there will be a noticeable difference between 1.7 fwhr and 1.6 thats my point not that they can tell 0.01 points of fwhr


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Aug 14, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> there will be a noticeable difference between 1.7 fwhr and 1.6 thats my point not that they can tell 0.01 points of fwhr


zygo implants


----------



## LowTierNormie (Aug 14, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> there will be a noticeable difference between 1.7 fwhr and 1.6 thats my point not that they can tell 0.01 points of fwhr


It still wouldn't be a deathsentence. A deathsentence would be much lower


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 14, 2019)

I have around 1.5 I think.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Aug 15, 2019)

It CAN be too high too.


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Aug 15, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Low fhwr is seriously one of the worst death sentences to have.
> Every single good looking male has a good FWHR. Every one of them.
> If you have low fwhr then it well and truly is over and your only option is to LDAR or rope asap or go ER because no woman can ever love you if you have this trait


It being too High can also be a death sentence. You have a perma baby look and it's honestly over. JFL if you have that might aswell hang your mouth open for a couple of years for your midface to lengthen only costing a weaker mandible that surgery can fix anyway JFL


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 15, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> thats a cope
> women arent attracted to narrow faced narrow skulled cucks because "muh high class"
> they're attracted to pretty/masc slayers with high fwhr and robust facial bones
> 
> ...


Tbh it doesn't matter to me, I have a high fwhr ratio. But I do think women are attracted to that look. For example Asian women and jbs like men with high fwhr because prettyboys cant be pretty if their faces aren't trustable.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Aug 15, 2019)

This is why I'm getting hair transplant. high forehead makes face look even more long and narrow and is sexual death sentence. And afterwards I'm getting palatal expansion. Thick neck helps as well.


MammothActuary said:


> It's unfixable


What is palatal maxillary expansion


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 15, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Low fhwr is seriously one of the worst death sentences to have.
> Every single good looking male has a good FWHR. Every one of them.
> If you have low fwhr then it well and truly is over and your only option is to LDAR or rope asap or go ER because no woman can ever love you if you have this trait


I know some guys with narrow face considered attractive by women....


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Aug 15, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I know some guys with narrow face considered attractive by women....


It all depends on one thing - *HARMONY*.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Tbh it doesn't matter to me, I have a high fwhr ratio. But I do think women are attracted to that look. For example Asian women and jbs like men with high fwhr because prettyboys cant be pretty if their faces aren't trustable.


arent you bloatmaxxed?
high fwhr because of fat face isnt attractive only on a lean face


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 15, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> arent you bloatmaxxed?
> high fwhr because of fat face isnt attractive only on a lean face




I never said my was attractive, I said I have high fwhr ratio.

I've looked at pictures from when I was a child, and I have a mild trust/aggressive face when I'm lean. I don't know how to describe it.


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 15, 2019)

indeed, i'd say high fwhr is as important in guy's life as dick size, might be exaggerating but it's around there tbh


----------



## dogapm123 (Aug 15, 2019)

But how do you measure it. Is this the correct way


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 15, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> But how do you measure it. Is this the correct way


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 15, 2019)

how do u measure this shit ?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 15, 2019)

.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 15, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .


good fwhr
whats your point?


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 15, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> View attachment 97510
> 
> 
> But how do you measure it. Is this the correct way


bro, ur a chad, don't worry about that


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 15, 2019)

FWHR, for the most part, is simply a coping mechanism.
Through your looksmaxing journey, you should pay little to no attention to this measurement.


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 15, 2019)

Zygos4Life said:


> FWHR, for the most part, is simply a coping mechanism.
> Through your looksmaxing journey, you should pay little to no attention to this measurement.


you rpobably got godlike measurments with ur wide zygos


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 15, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> you rpobably got godlike measurments with ur wide zygos


I do but it doesn't really mean anything. Its a coping mechanism that subhumans who happen to have 2 FWHRs clinge onto to overlook the rest of their facial harmony and think "muh FWHR is 2 thats all that matters"


----------



## Traxanas (Aug 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Tbh it doesn't matter to me, I have a high fwhr ratio. But I do think women are attracted to that look. For example Asian women and jbs like men with high fwhr because prettyboys cant be pretty if their faces aren't trustable.


that's some cope my guy...

you can rock a pretty boy look while having some piercing low trust eyes. barrett is an example although it is more of an exception. nonetheless looking dominating is always a benefit and still appeals to the opposite sex as long as you're not lacking in harmony


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 15, 2019)

1.84


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 15, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> that's some cope my guy...
> 
> you can rock a pretty boy look while having some piercing low trust eyes. barrett is an example although it is more of an exception. nonetheless looking dominating is always a benefit and still appeals to the opposite sex as long as you're not lacking in harmony


I see

But a trustable face with a domineering edge is the way to go imo. It'll help you out more in life.


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 15, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> you can rock a pretty boy look while having some piercing low trust eyes. barrett is an example although it is more of an exception. nonetheless looking dominating is always a benefit and still appeals to the opposite sex as long as you're not lacking in harmony


barret's fwhr is around 2 what even is that example ?
if it was below 1.7 he would be high tier normie


----------



## Traxanas (Aug 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> I see
> 
> But a trustable face with a domineering edge is the way to go imo. It'll help you out more in life.


I thought u meant low fwhr because it is seen as more trustable. u mean high or low? low is a horseface


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 15, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> I thought u meant low fwhr because it is seen as more trustable. u mean high or low? low is a horseface


Ohhh, I thought low meant a horizontally wide face. 

But what I'm saying is, you don't want a fucking massively horizontal wide face. Imo a balance between trustworthy and aggression is ideal, you get the best of both worlds.

I'm crossing my fingers I have that tbh


----------



## Traxanas (Aug 15, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> barret's fwhr is around 2 what even is that example ?
> if it was below 1.7 he would be high tier normie


that example was to be shown as how prettyboys can still be one while having very low trust features, I'm not talking about his FWHR.


----------



## haircutcel (Aug 15, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> thats a cope
> women arent attracted to narrow faced narrow skulled cucks because "muh high class"
> they're attracted to pretty/masc slayers with high fwhr and robust facial bones
> 
> ...


horseface can be masculine and is one of the reasons why male to female trannies don't pass as females
women will see you as a man, just as an ugly one


----------



## Traxanas (Aug 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Ohhh, I thought low meant a horizontally wide face.
> 
> But what I'm saying is, you don't want a fucking massively horizontal wide face. Imo a balance between trustworthy and aggression is ideal, you get the best of both worlds.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers I have that tbh


yea I agree, having a mixture of masculine, dominating features and some feminine, trustworthy ones are always the best not just in female appeal but how people interact with u. ofc

also a FWHR isn't just about the facial width, it focuses more on the ratio as it's mentioned in it. Google it and u can see a bunch of examples shown


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 15, 2019)

Traxanas said:


> yea I agree, having a mixture of masculine, dominating features and some feminine, trustworthy ones are always the best not just in female appeal but how people interact with u. ofc
> 
> also a FWHR isn't just about the facial width, it focuses more on the ratio as it's mentioned in it. Google it and u can see a bunch of examples shown


I see wym, I thought fwhr ratio was the hight of the entire skull, and the length of the entire skull. Yea, I agree with OP and you nlw, you need high fwhr to be good looking.

What I meant was faces that are a bit taller are more trustworthy. For example, who would you trust with a secret? Barrett, or Chico?

But I'm not sure if it's a good indicator of aggresion because I just measured myself and I have a high fwhr but I'm submissive and a pussy.


----------



## BobbyJindalsTwin (Aug 15, 2019)

Only under 1.4 is a death sentence tbh. Bones + harmony are much more important.


----------



## Traxanas (Aug 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> I see wym, I thought fwhr ratio was the hight of the entire skull, and the length of the entire skull. Yea, I agree with OP and you nlw, you need high fwhr to be good looking.
> 
> What I meant was faces that are a bit taller are more trustworthy. For example, who would you trust with a secret? Barrett, or Chico?
> 
> But I'm not sure if it's a good indicator of aggresion because I just measured myself and I have a high fwhr but I'm submissive and a pussy.


you don't need a high fwhr to be good looking but at the same time a really low fwhr is very often a death sentence.

it's just high fwhr is often found in good looking individuals.

also I'd argue that it's not the tallness of the face that makes one trustworthy or not but the other facial features (eyes, robustness of bone structure) besides that, FWHR does play a role in perceived dominance, if your implying tall face as a low fwhr then yeah, I'd agree.

tyler maher is a good exception that possesses a tall face yet still looks quite low trust. goes to show fwhr isnt that important as long as everything's porportionate


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 15, 2019)

@Alarico8 whats urs bro


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 15, 2019)

dotacel said:


> @Alarico8 whats urs bro


FWHR? Like 1.9


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Aug 15, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> FWHR? Like 1.9


slayer

mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 15, 2019)

dotacel said:


> slayer
> 
> mogs me


Average width, short phili, nose and low set brows tbh


----------



## oldcell (Aug 18, 2019)

Ask Ben Affleck or John Hamm..they both have tall faces with not so good fwhr..u need slightly longer midface to looks good this wasxalready established on lookism years back


----------



## turkproducer (Aug 18, 2019)

I’m not sure if this is entirely true, at least if you’re my ahe (17)

My 6’2 framecel legit lowest FWHR you’ve probably ever seen has 2 JBs wanting to fuck him, he has okay bones but his face is legit the narrowest i’ve ever seen


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 18, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> barret's fwhr is around 2 what even is that example ?
> if it was below 1.7 he would be high tier normie


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 8, 2020)

norwoodreaper said:


> If you have low fwhr then it well and truly is over and your only option is to LDAR or rope asap or go ER because no woman can ever love you if you have this trait


*Brutal *


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Sep 8, 2020)

norwoodreaper said:


> Low fhwr is seriously one of the worst death sentences to have.
> Every single good looking male has a good FWHR. Every one of them.
> If you have low fwhr then it well and truly is over and your only option is to LDAR or rope asap or go ER because no woman can ever love you if you have this trait


Can be improved with lip lift and wide high set Zygo implants, but if you don't have low set eyebrows it never began


----------



## Azoriko (Sep 8, 2020)

Cope. as long as you're not looks silly / distorted (prob under 1.7 give or take) you're fine.
plenty of good looking guys have pretty narrow faces, it works.


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 8, 2020)

live is indeed good


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Sep 8, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> .


Long midface


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 8, 2020)

Mewing and chin tucking were quite effective at improving my FWHR. It made my maxilla more compact.


----------

